# Adams trophy charters 9/9 gators and donkeys



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

Had chuck and crew today bagged our gators biggest was lil over 9 then went and slammed the redfish! Call heather to book ur blast and cast r fishing trips! 3379650667


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

last photo, it is what you've got in a night?


----------

